# Slow internet in Torremolinos



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Need some advice on what to do about the internet situation here in Torremolinos. Basically, we live right on the Torremolinos/Benalmadena border. Our current internet speed with Jazztel is 300K which is not good enough (we pay for 1 MB). Weve had technicos etc to our house on numerous occasions and they all say the same thing (that we live too far from the central). 
So, im looking for another option. I was thinking about getting one of those wee dongle things. Does anyone else use these?
Thanks in advance


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

IF, you have 3g coverage it will be a lot faster. Do you or a friend have a 3G phone to check the signal strength?


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> IF, you have 3g coverage it will be a lot faster. Do you or a friend have a 3G phone to check the signal strength?


Hiya ive just done a 3g speed test on my iphone and its 1.70mb so a lot better. Who is the best company to go with for this.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leedsutdgem said:


> Hiya ive just done a 3g speed test on my iphone and its 1.70mb so a lot better. Who is the best company to go with for this.


I dont know the answer, but we with telefonica.......... for our sins and it does the job!?

Have you tried Mercury?? They're one of these wifi companies???

Jo xxx


----------

